# spark plugs on mk3



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

has anybody use ngk iridium ix for 2.0 8v 
besides bosch fr8ds


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (lagolfadel97)*

I used single, dual, triple coppers, single, double, quad plats, and finally iridium. 
Secret is you need to retune when you change plug. I'd ensure good wires, and good grounds are had to the head. 
but yea.. kick arse. 
rockin a 2.0 aba digi head. NA.


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (DubPhreek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (lagolfadel97)*

I made the switch to NGK over a year ago, and haven't looked back. Bosch plugs are made all over the world, whoever can make them cheapest gets the contract. NGK are all made in Japan, and they're more consistent.
Don't waste your time with multi-electrode plugs. The ground electrodes hold too much heat around the center electrode, which increases the probability of detonation. Gapping the plugs is also much tougher to do. The grounds can also hold more garbage and shroud the spark.


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (84_GLI_coupe)*

ty bro. ive been using the bosch 4 a while, but wanted 2 hear from other people
using ngk, wasn't sure if they were good
2 to 1
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I am a true believer in NGK Iridium. I put them in my Jeep, Nissan and my MK4. I'll probably use them again on this car. The downside is they can be pricey


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (lagolfadel97)*

ty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3 to 1


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (lagolfadel97)*

i like em so much, I'd rock a hat







s
seriously, if youre a beleiver that lamp wire, ordinary lamp wire does not work for high end stereos speakers.. then why would you expect anything less of the wires, and plugs, as you're pushing WAY more power through them.. gotta get the best to get a good spark reproduction..I'll stick to the science behind em, lean on the side of whichever metal conducts electricity better, and has less malleability, then check out this chart,http://ngk.com/glossaryImage.asp?imgID=54
NGK goes on to say these things about Iridium
Iridium is a precious metal that is 6 times harder and 8 times stronger than platinum, it has a 1,200(=F) higher melting point than platinum and conducts electricity better. This makes it possible to create the finest wire center electrode ever. Prior till now, platinum had been favored for long life or performance spark plugs due to its high melting point, also the technology did not exist to machine and bond iridium on a spark plug electrode(at least in a cost effective manner). Iridium industrial spark plugs have been around for years, but still sells for over a hundred dollars per plug. Just now is the technology available to effectively use iridium in a spark plug for automotive applications. The strength, hardness and high melting point of iridium allows NGK to manufacture their iridium ultra-fine wire center electrode to 0.7mm. One of the finest firing points in the industry! (Thus far there has been no problems reported regarding use of iridium plugs with nitrous oxide.)
what they dont say here, is fact that large tip electrodes such as Copper, which are good for some, still have problems with Quenching. At any RPM, there is still mis-firing. Iridium plugs dont have that problem.. no wonder there is more HP delivered when using. 




_Modified by DubPhreek at 5:06 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (lagolfadel97)*

4 to 1
thanks guys


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

5 to 1 for NGK
But I am happy with the OEM AEG plug and it's copper 3 ground design, never once an issue with misfires.


----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (lagolfadel97)*

so right now I'm using ngk bkr7e for a turbo application. i am pretty happy with them. can i change them to iridium? or should i stay with the ones i have?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (rednhez)*

Iridium version of the BKR7E is a BKR7EIX (stock # 2667). The only real disadvantage with the iridium plugs is that the center electrodes are very fragile, so gapping them actually voids the warranty! I've got a gap tool that doesn't touch the center electrode while spreading the gap, so it's been fine with gapping iridium plugs.


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (lagolfadel97)*

7 to 1 
ngk leads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Here's the dissenting opinion:
Bosch FR8DC+ for $1.25 each at NAPA and you can get a 50 cent rebate per plug this month. Yeah, you might have to change them sooner, but they perform well and you won't have to worry about seized plugs.


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

yes i use those bosch silver kind, but i pay $24 for 4 their not bad just wanted to try ngk since i never have


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Yup. I know as the OP that wasn't what you were looking for in this thread. I just didn't want to start a new thread for that great info I shared! Thanks for tolerating the hijack!!!


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## interminable (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (lagolfadel97)*

Bosch platinums are just fine in any 4 cylinder engine. I've used them and have never had a problem. The NGK thing is just hype.


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (interminable)*

7 to 2
thanks


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (lagolfadel97)*

bosch makes iridium. 
I just went NGK, cause they were available at the parts house.


----------



## jakub28 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (DubPhreek)*

What do you mean by retune? Which components I mean.









_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_I used single, dual, triple coppers, single, double, quad plats, and finally iridium. 
Secret is you need to retune when you change plug. I'd ensure good wires, and good grounds are had to the head. 
but yea.. kick arse. 
rockin a 2.0 aba digi head. NA.


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (jakub28)*

good wires, rotor, rotor cap, etc.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (jakub28)*

retune?
shop scope, gas analyzer. Not your standard by ear tuning.


----------



## jakub28 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (DubPhreek)*

Yea that's what I understood it as, using high end measuring equipment.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (jakub28)*

soon as I get this MS going, plan on doing some dyno time..


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (DubPhreek)*

true


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (lagolfadel97)*

shesh, if I felt like wasting money, I'd pull my set of idrids, and run coppers, and see what the difference is.. 
I can say there is a difference!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Bosch Coppers. $.99 a piece. Change em every year.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_shesh, if I felt like wasting money, I'd pull my set of idrids, and run coppers, and see what the difference is.. 
I can say there is a difference!

It'd cost you $3. How much did you pay for those iridium plugs again? 


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 6:52 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (FL 2.0L)*

no, what I am saying, is I already own 4 sets of plugs. 
The money loss statement was referring to dynoing on each set of plugs. 
I grow curious if others have already done this.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (interminable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *interminable* »_Bosch platinums are just fine in any 4 cylinder engine. I've used them and have never had a problem. The NGK thing is just hype.

Plats don't always work well in "any" engine... what do you have to back up your statement besides "I used them in my car and they work."
Many reports of Platinums not working well in ABA or AEGs so I stick to the OEM NGKs, why try something different if it works great.
I ran the +4's in my old Isuzu Impulse 1.6 DOHC and they responded very well, that's does not go to mean that they will work the same in a 2.0 SOHC 8v engine with a totally different ignition system. 
Please backup your statement.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The single prong Plats will work just as well as Coppers. Its the multi prong plugs that 2.0 liters despise. I tried putting in a set of Platinum +4 years ago. They lasted about....oh...a day. Those things sucked balls. Ive been a Copper fan ever since. Just change then every year and run the proper gap setting for your setup and you will be good to go.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_no, what I am saying, is I already own 4 sets of plugs. 
The money loss statement was referring to dynoing on each set of plugs. 
I grow curious if others have already done this. 


I'm with ya now! Screwy removed!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: spark plugs on mk3 (FL 2.0L)*

CHAMPION 
\
FTMFW


----------

